# Anavar Only Cycle For Cutting



## nate (Sep 6, 2016)

Hello, I've been browsing this forum for quite some time now and I've decided to finally make an account. I have some good quality Anavar that I would like to run for a 6 week cutting cycle + 3 weeks of PCT. Total length = 9 weeks

Stats:

Age: 33
Height: 5'8
Body weight: 220
Body fat: Around 20-25%

I am going to run 60mg everyday for 6 weeks and will also take fish oil for my liver, a multivitamin, and also stacking it with creatine. PCT will be 40/20/20 Nolvadex for 3 weeks.

I am trying to lose as much weight as I can. I am on a strict diet with a calorie deficit intake. My goal for this cycle is to lose a few pounds a week while putting on some muscle mass. I believe this will help with strength and also Anavar has many benefits while on a calorie deficit.

Any advice would be much appreciated


----------



## Milo (Sep 6, 2016)

Browsing the porn district doesn't really count as browsing the forum. If you spent any amount of time at all researching cycles, you would know that a) Anavar is for lady boys, b) oral only cycles are for pussies and c) do not use steroids to not be fat. You sound lazy. What's your diet, training plan, history etc? Seriously man, look into it a little further. Read the stickies. Then ask your questions. Test should be in EVERY cycle you do.


----------



## RISE (Sep 6, 2016)

Don't do it Nate dawg, you're not ready.  I can tell by your cycle you have alot to learn


----------



## bvs (Sep 6, 2016)

You sound like a guy walking into a mechanic and asking about a new flux capacitor for your car


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 6, 2016)

No. Sounds terrible

Anavar will not make u lose weight

Why anavar only? R u scared of needles? Do u think pills are safer or something? 

And what Milo said is true, var is for lady boys


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Sep 6, 2016)

I agree with the guys above ^^..Anavar is very mild and not effective at fat loss, I've only found it effective at very high doses and on very strict diet but I most likely won't be running it again. There are several other compounds that are much more effective...for example superdrol (methasterone), Halotestin, Turinabol, or even winni are more powerful than anavar. I love supedrol... 

If weight loss is your primary goal you're best bet is to get on a strict diet plan, grab some Clenbuterol and Bronkaid (ephedrine) and start crushing fasted cardio in the morning and hitting the weights later in the day....This is the most effective way to lose fat. Now if you want to add an anabolic (AAS) it can definitely help preserve muscle loss in a caloric deficit as stated above, I would recommend injectable testosterone and superdrol or tren Ace...these jack up your metabolism so you will be building new muscle with free weights while losing fat from your diet, fasted cardio, stimulants, and weight training. But you gotta go do your research before you jump on anything.


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 6, 2016)

Nice to Meet U Nate you came to the right place listen to these dudes they will get you pointed in the right direction.

 Head over to the new members section and introduce yourself too https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/forums/58-New-Members-Introductions


----------



## nate (Sep 6, 2016)

I'm not running this as a fat burner. I'm on a strict diet and I do cardio 45 minutes everyday. I just want to use this to help increase strength and it will also help me maintain muscle while at a calorie deficit.


----------



## nate (Sep 6, 2016)

I'll be running 60mg everyday


----------



## SHRUGS (Sep 6, 2016)

Bad idea Nate you're gonna run into problems with no Test.
!S!


----------



## nate (Sep 6, 2016)

I understand that my test levels will get lowered because my body will see the testosterone coming from the Anavar. I am running Nolvadex for 3 weeks and starting out at 40mg for the first week and 20mg for the last 2 weeks. I've done extensive research on this drug and it's clean, safe, and mild when ran at 60mg. I don't care about any problems as they can be fixed.

A little about myself. I was born here, raised overseas and came back at the age of 17. I grinded my ass off through hard work and discipline. Nothing was ever handed to me and I had to climb the ladder to success. Got my CDL by the time I was 18 and was able to start my own trucking company when I was 21 and from there expanded to 20 trucks from the age of 21 to 32. I just sold my company earlier this year for a few million. I have a paid off half a million dollar house, a brand new Mercedes s class coupe and I'm living the american dream.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 6, 2016)

I love when u guys say "I've done extensive research "


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 6, 2016)

nate said:


> I understand that my test levels will get lowered because my body will see the testosterone coming from the Anavar. I am running Nolvadex for 3 weeks and starting out at 40mg for the first week and 20mg for the last 2 weeks. I've done extensive research on this drug and it's clean, safe, and mild when ran at 60mg. I don't care about any problems as they can be fixed.
> 
> A little about myself. I was born here, raised overseas and came back at the age of 17. I grinded my ass off through hard work and discipline. Nothing was ever handed to me and I had to climb the ladder to success. Got my CDL by the time I was 18 and was able to start my own trucking company when I was 21 and from there expanded to 20 trucks from the age of 21 to 32. I just sold my company earlier this year for a few million. I have a paid off half a million dollar house, a brand new Mercedes s class coupe and I'm living the american dream.



Nate I don't think you fully understand what they are telling you..

Men have an advantage over women when it comes to fat loss. It's testosterone.  When you take anavar you won't have any.  Fat loss will slow.

Oral only is for women only.

Doesn't sound like you want the truth but a rubber stamp.  So go ahead.  But you won't see any results at all.


----------



## DF (Sep 6, 2016)

In for boob pics!


----------



## RISE (Sep 6, 2016)

No need to swing your dick around, nate.  But taking what you said at face value I do find it ironic how you are so careless about you planned cycle yet owned a successful business.  I doubt you were so careless with your business, why not think of your health the same?

Yes, anavar is mild, but you have not done enough research to understand why we are telling you to not do it.  Anacar does not produce test, so no test will be coming from your anavar.  Your body recognizes ANDROGEN which then acts accordingly to what info it is receiving.  Your body doesn't lower your test levels when androgen levels are high, it shuts it down.  As in nothing.  This is why we tell you to use test when cycling bc the body can not use anavar to do the bodily functions that test is used to do.  

Your pct is crap bc all nolva is going to do is stop excess estrogen.  It does absolutely nothing to get your testes back to working.  Plus it is usually ran 4 weeks not 3.

So you can continue with your cycle, and lose everything you gained (or lost) when you get off.  This includes libido, boners, and your body fat will come back bc your estrogen will be higher than your test levels.  So like DF said, make sure to post titty pics after your cycle.


----------



## Runningwild (Sep 6, 2016)

Nate, you shouldn't ask for advice when the guys here with lots of knowledge and experience give you advice, but you are just going to do what you want anyways because they are not the answers you wanted to hear.  Sounds pretty silly.  You say you have done your research but you obviously haven't done any research on this board because if you had you probably wouldn't have asked such a question, which makes use question how much actual research you have actually done.  Trust me from someone who has had to go on trt at such a young age, if you are going to start using aas you need to do it right, and so many guys complain of low levels of testosterone why would you intentionally do that to yourself.


----------



## SuperBane (Sep 6, 2016)

Nah man I'm not trying to run you away but I'm saying This is really trollish.
How did you find this site? Google?
A quick google search would have gave you post after post, article after article explaining all of this.
Why you shouldn't do orals only.
Why you need test.
What a first cycle consists of.
What a proper pct looks like.
Age body fat etc
I mean I've read hours of posts giving this type of information before joining any forum.

If I was a admin / mod all new members would have to view get some first cycle thread before being able to post outside of the member introduction sub forum.
If get some thread needed updating but so be it.

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/3728-First-Cycle-All-You-Need-to-Know

Yet to help you I will offer this:
Do a keto diet. The Reddit site has a pretty in depth faq that we are missing here at ugbb on the topic of ketosis hence why I offer that webpage.

https://www.reddit.com/r/keto/wiki/faq

(Want a pre made meal plan? Search this site for the Dave palumbo thread)
https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/9927-Dave-Palumbo-s-Keto-Diet-Protocol-D-RUG-Protocol

Anabolic steroids were not made to burn fat they were created to build muscle.
A by product of building muscle is the new muscle will make your body utilize more calories to maintain.
A good fat burner starts with a good diet.
You do not need AAS you need a good diet.
A keto diet may give you faster results as it seems you're looking for fast results rather than looking at the long haul.

Whatever you decide to do Goodluck


----------



## Mega-Anabolics (Sep 6, 2016)

Anavar it self doesnt make you loose weight. It allows you to take anabolics steroids and go on a calorie defecate without loosing muscle in the process. It helps you develop lean muscle. That is all.


----------



## thqmas (Sep 6, 2016)

Var will not yield the results you are after. For me, with var or without var, I get the same results from a good diet and a good workout plan (and test).

If you really did "extensive research", you wouldn't post what you posted. I'm sorry brother - but it's hard to read.

Pharma var at 100mg a day... maybe. But not for you. You don't seem ready.

Do yourself a big favour and re-read what the guys posted above. All solid advises.


----------



## thqmas (Sep 6, 2016)

bvs said:


> You sound like a guy walking into a mechanic and asking about a new flux capacitor for your car



I really don't see why not Marty.

http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/1dbd/


----------



## soldhisoul (Sep 7, 2016)

At least a TRT dose of test with that var man.  150-200mg of test prop.  Otherwise you're just burning money and will get shit results.  Also your PCT is a joke


----------



## nate (Sep 7, 2016)

I'll update with results


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 7, 2016)

nate said:


> I'll update with results



$5 says you won't


****


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 7, 2016)

Good luck nate.. Let's us idiots know how that works out for you


----------



## nate (Sep 7, 2016)

soldhisoul said:


> At least a TRT dose of test with that var man.  150-200mg of test prop.  Otherwise you're just burning money and will get shit results.  Also your PCT is a joke



money isn't an issue. actually bought cycles for me and 2 other buddies


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 7, 2016)

nate said:


> money isn't an issue. actually bought cycles for me and 2 other buddies



Yes, we know, you have an 18" money cock. Gfy.


----------



## SHRUGS (Sep 7, 2016)

This thread turned retarded. Dude asks for advice, hears nothing he wants too. Gonna take var anyways? Scared of test? Test is best and drop the var? How bout that option? Drop the silly var and run some test with a clean diet why not that its the best route? I dont understand these oral only people. You come to this site to learn but dont wanna read or learn? That makes no sense Im confused. Why not just take the var and not bother anyone until you have questions as to why you cant get your dick hard anymore and sex is awful? Limp noodle? Your pct is weak at best with no clomid and Nolva for a few weeks is only bettin on lucky money. Why gamble with your balls or a hard on? Unless u enjoy the challenge of tryin to get hard....
!S!


----------



## Joliver (Sep 7, 2016)

Mega-Anabolics said:


> Anavar it self doesnt make you loose weight. It allows you to take anabolics steroids and go on a calorie defecate without loosing muscle in the process. It helps you develop lean muscle. That is all.



Anybody? No takers????? COME ON!!!! He said DEFECATE!!!  What is pooping not funny after Labor Day!? 

Anavar is an anabolic steroid. It doesn't allow you to take one...it is one.


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 7, 2016)

Joliver said:


> Anybody? No takers????? COME ON!!!! He said DEFECATE!!!  What is pooping not funny after Labor Day!?
> 
> Anavar is an anabolic steroid. It doesn't allow you to take one...it is one.


Oh I read it. I just save all my efighting energy for you.


----------



## Joliver (Sep 7, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Oh I read it. I just save all my efighting energy for you.



You need to do some training to get your e-GPP up, if you want a shot at the jol. I'll be all over you like crabs on john Holmes mustache.


----------



## soldhisoul (Sep 7, 2016)

nate said:


> money isn't an issue. actually bought cycles for me and 2 other buddies


Since you're essentially made of gold can you pay for mine too?


----------



## RISE (Sep 7, 2016)

soldhisoul said:


> Since you're essentially made of gold can you pay for mine too?



I'm guessing he bought them dbol only cycles from an online source.  Dont get too excited.


----------



## wallyd (Sep 7, 2016)

My first cycle many many years ago was a var only cycle. If I could do it all over again I would change that. Test is best for a first cycle, maybe not 100% of the time but close to it. If you insist on using the var like others suggested run 200-250 test at a min, your results will be much better. I would also not rec going over 500 mgs test per week either for your first cycle. Diet & fasted cardio are what you really need right now & more time to plan.

I will say that the only really noticeable thing I can remember from that var only cycle was my strength went up, that's really it.


----------



## thqmas (Sep 7, 2016)

Joliver said:


> Anybody? No takers????? COME ON!!!! He said DEFECATE!!!  What is pooping not funny after Labor Day!?
> 
> Anavar is an anabolic steroid. It doesn't allow you to take one...it is one.



Why is it funny? From what I've seen from other boards, Megas' expertise is defecation. Caloric defecation, verbal defecation, you name it.


----------



## soldhisoul (Sep 7, 2016)

RISE said:


> I'm guessing he bought them dbol only cycles from an online source.  Dont get too excited.


That BEGINNER oral liver destroyer anal bleeding bulking cycle.  Dbol adrol and halo.  Sign me up


----------



## TriniJuice (Sep 8, 2016)

Don't be a vaginal discharge.....


----------



## tony72722 (Sep 10, 2016)

That's a dumb cycle dude. Anavar is used for women lol. If you want to run anavar then you should run it with test prop. If you're dabbling into the world AAS just go all out. Don't be a puss about it lol.


----------

